# The leica score



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 5, 2013)

Score of a lifetime as far as I'm concerned.  Never thought I'd find one for the price of an old yashica lol.  

Paid 50$ for all this today, I'm so thrilled I just had to share.  Now to get shooting with it.


----------



## limr (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 5, 2013)

$50 is a steal !! I think the case is worth at least that.
Is that a Leica III with Summar 5cm ?


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 5, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> $50 is a steal !! I think the case is worth at least that.
> Is that a Leica III with Summar 5cm ?



Yeap sure is, Leica IIIc and 5cm lens.

Couldn't believe the shape this thing was in.  Looks like someone brought it from the store to a case and never used it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, that is a steal. GORGEOUS camera.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm mistaken, this is the IIIf not c.

Thanks mini, I actually just realized the take up spool is missing sadly.  I've heard a zorki 1 spool will work so I ordered a couple.
I've never shot something so "Manual" before haha.  Should be fun.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a nice piece....!!! Can't beat $50.
Just hope that the shutter is in good working order, I got a Leica once at a garage sale for $60.....ran a roll of film through it and the shutter was all mess up. But I sold it to a Leica collector for $300.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 6, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> That's a nice piece....!!! Can't beat $50.
> Just hope that the shutter is in good working order, I got a Leica once at a garage sale for $60.....ran a roll of film through it and the shutter was all mess up. But I sold it to a Leica collector for $300.



It really doesn't even look like it had been used.  Shutter seems just fine, not 100% sure how to test one of these for full working order but the speeds seem fine and don't stick.

Thanks =)  wish I could fall into more deals like this lol.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 6, 2013)

So relieved, asked the guy and he found the film take up spool.  Sheeew, wasn't looking forward to tracking one down.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 6, 2013)

Soulz3urn3lack said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice piece....!!! Can't beat $50.
> ...



That's good news. Even if it is not working right it should be worth it to repair.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2013)

Soulz3urn3lack said:


> Shutter seems just fine, not 100% sure how to test one of these for full working order but the speeds seem fine and don't stick



As the back does not open it is not that easy to check the shutter. You can remove the lens and then visually examine the shutter curtain.
If you want to be bold you can remove the front/back cover, as it is not that difficult to do.

>> I forgot to mention, if you do want to take off the front/back cover you will have to recover it as you will have to chip off some leatherette to get at the screws.

http://rick_oleson.tripod.com/index-154.html


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm definitely not that bold.  I took the lens off and they seem to work fine.  Bulb mode, 1 second slow timer.  I'm sure if it did have any kinks it would probably just be due to sitting and throwing a few rolls through it should work anything out.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 2, 2013)

They're relatively easy to fix for someone who knows what to do.   There's suprisingly little stuff inside one of those cameras.   Very simple, compared to a Contax of the same period.


----------

